# "Lite Catch" scores 2 cobia!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a great time cobia fishing Sunday. At one time we had 3 cobia on, that was fun. Amanda caught her first cobia!! Nathaniel caught one also. Amanda's fish was 47.55 and Nathaniel's was 55.80


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

awesome day! great job capt!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

heck yes!!!! congrat's!! they do look proud, as I would be too!!!....man that back deck, looks like a dance floor


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome. Got any dates for the walk on cobe trips in April? 

I would love to take my dad cobia fishing.


----------



## AmandaLynn0205 (Dec 17, 2009)

It was awesome!!! I think after that first one on the LiteCatch I am now addicted!!! Definitely a rush!!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Scott, that is awesome,, we didnt see any cobes saturday, our day is coming,, congrats..


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good day Scott..!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bout time to see you post bout Ling.

I was wondering ifin that new boat was working for you, as fishing machine. 

Or just a Green Egg Machine!!

Congrats.

Post em up Cobia King!!!*


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats, Scott & Wayne !!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome .. scott and crew.. what happened to the third fish?..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Scott! Looks like the new Lite Catch is gonna live up to tradition.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats the way to do it. Nice catch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Great work there


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine work, sir.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet:thumbup:


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Great job! I guess the Topaz is doing her job then.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Dos Cobes...cant beat that. Great catch!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Well done Capt. Scott, 3 on de' hook at a time doesn't get any better.

Those smiles says it all.

Keep up the good work Lite Catch and crew!

Jimmy


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have Ben from Mobile onboard today. We will try a repeat!!


----------



## gnarps (Mar 8, 2008)

jealous!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Thanks guys! I have Ben from Mobile onboard today. We will try a repeat!!


good luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The reason i did not post in this section was because that trip was not a charter. I will post in the charter section when it is a paying charter.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

A good Sunday indeed! Those cobes are beauts! Ya'll are going to be eating well for a while!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

love the green egg on the stern. That must come in real handy!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

...


----------

